# Need help with peptide



## Peptidenewbie (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi ,

Need help with peptide dosing protocol, I am nursing shoulder injury so ordered two products .
BPC-157, TB-500 10mg (Blend)	
NAD+ 100mg

Can someone please suggest best dosing protocol, I have searched Google and was able to find some information on BPC+TB buy none on NAD injections.

Any help guidance much appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 22, 2020)

The go-to dosing for both BPC and TB is typically 200-250mcg 2x daily. I've never used NAD.


----------



## Peptidenewbie (Sep 22, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> The go-to dosing for both BPC and TB is typically 200-250mcg 2x daily. I've never used NAD.




Thank you, I am not able to find NAD dosing information although lot of information on NAD and benefits but nothing on dosage .


----------

